# Rainforest Vivs - Still in Business?



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi all, 

Tried accessing the Rainforest Vivs site today and it says 

"This account has been suspended.
Either the domain has been overused, or the reseller ran out of resources."

Is Richie's business no longer going or is this just a minor little blip with the domain? As I wanted to look into the sizes of ENT Vivaria you can buy. 

Thank you in advance! ​


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes dont worry we havent gone away just a minor setback with our website thats all.
The site might be down for a few days though but i can still be contacted on here and various other places

If you want to see what size ent vivs are best look at Dartfrogs site if you want to no what size rainforestvivs do then well pretty much any size. 
Will warn you though ive got quite a backlog of viv orders to complete

cheers
Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Yes dont worry we havent gone away just a minor setback with our website thats all.
> The site might be down for a few days though but i can still be contacted on here and various other places
> 
> If you want to see what size ent vivs are best look at Dartfrogs site if you want to no what size rainforestvivs do then well pretty much any size.
> ...


Such a busy little soul...:lol2:

I didn't tell you at PRAS Richie, but having seen the lovely tank you sold to Sarah, I was quite tempted to order one myself, as well as buying those golden treefrogs- which I'm still kicking myself for not doing, lol. Of course I have no space *whatsover* for a new tank, but I really liked that one.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

richie.b said:


> Yes dont worry we havent gone away just a minor setback with our website thats all.
> The site might be down for a few days though but i can still be contacted on here and various other places
> 
> If you want to see what size ent vivs are best look at Dartfrogs site if you want to no what size rainforestvivs do then well pretty much any size.
> ...


Ahhh awesomeness! I was worried for a bit there Richie! lol and thats not a problem I am in no immediate need of the tanks, I am making a racking system for my collection and just working out the sizes that are available that I can use for my animals ready for when I start a bit later on this year  
Do you make any size specification then? and how much would a 80 cm x 40cm x 40cm (L x D x H) tank cost me unplanted? and how much would it cost me for the Cork Bark back grounds to be glued to the back and two sides? 

Sorry for the bombardment of questions Richie!! 

Thanks


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Such a busy little soul...:lol2:
> 
> I didn't tell you at PRAS Richie, but having seen the lovely tank you sold to Sarah, I was quite tempted to order one myself, as well as buying those golden treefrogs- which I'm still kicking myself for not doing, lol. Of course I have no space *whatsover* for a new tank, but I really liked that one.


Have a quick look On either gumtree or pre loved it saw some yesterday.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Such a busy little soul...:lol2:
> 
> I didn't tell you at PRAS Richie, but having seen the lovely tank you sold to Sarah, I was quite tempted to order one myself, as well as buying those golden treefrogs- which I'm still kicking myself for not doing, lol. Of course I have no space *whatsover* for a new tank, but I really liked that one.


No worries Ron i can bring one to this years PRAS give you time to make some room :2thumb:



MantellaMan said:


> Ahhh awesomeness! I was worried for a bit there Richie! lol and thats not a problem I am in no immediate need of the tanks, I am making a racking system for my collection and just working out the sizes that are available that I can use for my animals ready for when I start a bit later on this year
> Do you make any size specification then? and how much would a 80 cm x 40cm x 40cm (L x D x H) tank cost me unplanted? and how much would it cost me for the Cork Bark back grounds to be glued to the back and two sides?
> 
> Sorry for the bombardment of questions Richie!!
> ...


Yes i can make pretty much any size, an 80x40x40 dendrobate viv is £85 
Ill have to get a price on the cork bark its not something i stock

cheers
Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

No. Space. At. All.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

richie.b said:


> Yes i can make pretty much any size, an 80x40x40 dendrobate viv is £85
> Ill have to get a price on the cork bark its not something i stock
> 
> cheers
> Richie


Awesome thanks Richie, would you be able to do alterations for Newts and Salamanders at all? 
And ok I will giv you a PM then soon about the Cork Bark Panels 

Thanks!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

MantellaMan said:


> Awesome thanks Richie, would you be able to do alterations for Newts and Salamanders at all?
> And ok I will giv you a PM then soon about the Cork Bark Panels
> 
> Thanks!



Yes can alter things around to suit what you need, for newts etc youre proberbly better off with an amphibian viv as its got no false bottom or bottom vent this is what most of the newt people get from me
Just pm me what you want when youre ready

Richie


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

New website now up and running with some items being available to order but still alot to add and update

Thank you all for your patience

cheers
Richie


----------

